# Food Poisning SUCKS!!!!!!!!



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I feel like death is starring me in the face after he just beat the dog mess out of me. The worst part of all isnt that i miss class today from 8 until 11:30, or the fact we have a test in that class, but the fact that i have nobody to blame but myself.

I came back up to school after being gone for 6 weeks and get the bright idea to cook some frozen burritoes ( they were pretty dam good) with some dipping sauce i made with some salso and some other things. Well apparently the salsa was a good bit older than what i thought. After tasting it i noticed it tasted alittle funny :thinking:and that should have warned me something was not right but i said its not to bad it may be something i mixed in just didnt mix right. WRONG!!!:banghead:

I have been up since 2:30 this morning vomiting about every 15-30 minutes and i went to bed at 12.:684: Im finally starting to feel better but still not ready for a marithon as my throat is sore as hades.
For future reference:Look at the date before eating if your not 100% sure its GTG. If you cant find a date then throw it away.
NOTE TO SELF: If something taste funny then throw it away!

P.S did i mention that the pwer went out for about 3 hrs last night to top it all off.


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

man, dosent sound fun. hope u feel better. i hate throwin up. theres nothin worse then that.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

shoot man. Ive thrown up a few times this week before i went to work. 
gotta love it!


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

No good. Been down that rode myself. After you are done your stomach feels like you did about 1000 crunches and than got hit by Tyson in the mid section. Hope you feel better.​


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That sucks. I hate the part when you start to feel better and are hungry so you introduce something only to find you're stomach really wasn't ready for food yet....and the cycle starts all over.

Hang in there. 

BTW - Thanks for not sharing the graphic details :yuck:


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

eat some yogurt! 1 or 2 things of it, and not the low fat kind, the active cultures will help cure puking and diarrhea....


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

bruiser quad said:


> eat some yogurt! 1 or 2 things of it, and not the low fat kind, the active cultures will help cure puking and diarrhea....


I thought milk or dairy products were a no no,but i am not a Dr.
I was gonna suggest saltine crackers or dry toast, maybe some ginger ale.
PEPTO BISMAL works great


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

drtyTshrt said:


> I thought milk or dairy products were a no no,but i am not a Dr.
> I was gonna suggest saltine crackers or dry toast, maybe some ginger ale.
> PEPTO BISMAL works great


I had a case of food poisoning once, my buddy who had just gotten back from Afghanistan, brought me 2 things of cherry yogurt, I ate both and it stopped me up within 30 minutes... He said it was something they learned in basic... along with peeing on your feet for athletes foot, or on a cotton ball for an ear infection.....


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

**** in your own ear if you want, count me out


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

:agreed:

Ive already when through one battle of pepto. I went and got it this morning real quick this morning and got 2 powerades and a sprite and the total was like 8 something i just gave him a 10 and said keep the change just could you please hurry and bag all with my head resting on the counter.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

:haha:
How about hair of the dog and go out for Mexican tonight :bigok:


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I've been there! Just recently I had a milkshake from Arby's and I can't remember being sicker in my life. Worst part was, I was a couple hundred miles into a 1,000 mile road trip when it hit. Had to pull over in Indiana and sleep it off...at least I tried to sleep. Spent most of night in the bathroom.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I got it from Arbys about 5 months ago and I still cringe every time I pass one. It's like getting spiked with Visine in your drink which a barmaid that I offended did to me one time.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I have heard about the visine before and if its anything like what I just went through it must be some bad bad stuff.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i feel your pain .. i've fighting strep throat and fever since sunday night........


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I knew sucking on them steers would come back to haunt you Walker.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

:haha:. Wait a minute,iam from texas too. Does it count me out if I was born in georgia?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL.. Nah, just some good banter with my buddy Walker that is a huge LSU fan.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bhahahahha.......


----------

